# Keep this forum?



## Greg (May 6, 2004)

This forum is only getting very sporadic use. Any of the planning/trip discussion so far could have been done in either the general skiing or hiking forum. In an effort to keep the number of forums to the bare minimum, I'm considering eliminating this one. Should I axe this forum?


----------



## Stephen (May 6, 2004)

('d vote no. I think this forum will pick up as the weather does.

At the very least, let it roll until the end of June. IMO.

-Stephen


----------



## skijay (May 6, 2004)

Keep.

I think it's just because it's spring and people are just doing clean up, golf or whatever.  I know I want to hike Monument Mountain near Great Barrington, but I do not have  a free Sat or Sun until June!


----------



## pepsi (May 6, 2004)

Keep for a while longer if you can.

Maybe even through the summer to see if it picks up?


----------



## Greg (May 6, 2004)

pepsi said:
			
		

> Keep for a while longer if you can.


I can keep it for as long as I want. I'm just big on keeping the number of forums to a minimum. I really don't like boards that have a bunch of very rarely used forums. That said, I'll leave it up for a few months to see if it catches on.


----------



## NH_Mtn_Hiker (May 6, 2004)

> That said, I'll leave it up for a few months to see if it catches on.


Thank You


----------



## MtnMagic (May 6, 2004)

I believe it is the early spring weather and it'll pick up. Perhaps more of the guests that visit each day will become members and post. Hey maybe some more of the members will post.Let it catch on!

btw: We had a big snow storm just two days ago. Trees toppled over!


----------



## teachski (May 6, 2004)

It wasn't added that long ago.  I think that people just are not used to it being here and it will pick up.  Also, if a post that really should be here appears on one of the otherforums, maybe you could move it.


----------



## cptchris (May 18, 2004)

*I think you sould keep it*

the more people hike together & make friends, the more use it will get. It just takes awhile for schedules to match up right, I think .


----------

